# I think I have finally had it with the games...



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

I have reached a point with my husband turning me down for sex so much that I do not love him anymore. I am literally staying married for my kids. He says he was in bliss when we just went to bed and no touching etc for days and he thought I was ok with it too (bc I wasnt saying anything, I was waiting for him to make a move). Between his not making any moves on me sexually and his turning me down when I approach him or say anything about my pleasure being involved in any way, Im going to get an apartment bc driving my kids to and from school is no longer worth it, to come home to this. I am going to move closer to where they go to school. Perhaps my husband will miss me. Staying here and being treated like a daughter only makes me get mad after a few days of it then we start again. There is no getting out of the cycle. Only 2 ways that wont happen actually... I not want sex anymore or he actually having it with me. Neither will happen. It will probably be months before I can afford to do this, so I may be on here with ups and downs prior to then, please bear with me. Im going to try to just respond to others posts instead of complaining about something that is the way it is.

Thanks


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

No person should ever have to kill their own sex drive to make their marriage survive. If he won't change and doesn't see this as an issue, you are making a reasonable decision.

Good luck.


----------

